# Missed this one by minutes!!!!



## Pantmaker (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok who got this? I'm sick I missed it.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 3, 2014)

*why 54*

how is this bike a 54 ??  serial number ,crank removal?? inquiring minds need /want to know ,thanks  wpb


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 3, 2014)

*53-54*



walter branche said:


> how is this bike a 54 ??  serial number ,crank removal?? inquiring minds need /want to know ,thanks  wpb




Two year Schwinn ballooner Jag made 53-54.


----------



## stoney (Jul 3, 2014)

I know they made early Jaguars. I never payed too much attention to them, maybe I should. I never noticed the big Schwinn chain guard on them or the big flared Phantom Panther fenders. Maybe just me being ignorant to the fact. I know someone will school me.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 3, 2014)

*Middleweights*



stoney said:


> I know they made early Jaguars. I never payed too much attention to them, maybe I should. I never noticed the big Schwinn chain guard on them or the big flared Phantom Panther fenders. Maybe just me being ignorant to the fact. I know someone will school me.




These two year beauties are always getting upstaged by all of the flashy Jag middleweights.  No respect. lol!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2014)

Are you spreading rumors Pantmaker?    The Ballooner Jag was offered in 54 and 55. The dealers were informed about this model in October 53. 
That was a smoking deal, sorry you missed it.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 3, 2014)

*Bad bet*



GTs58 said:


> Are you spreading rumors Pantmaker?    The Ballooner Jag was offered in 54 and 55. The dealers were informed about this model in October 53.
> That was a smoking deal, sorry you missed it.




GTs58 is a mentor of mine. Don't bet against him on any obscure detail... Date... Measurement... Trim number... You will lose your money. Yeah I'm sick over this one.


----------



## popmachines (Jul 4, 2014)

*1954 Schwinn Jaguar*

I am the lucky one that got this bicycle. I need some one to send me some pictures of the correct front fender light, correct pedals, rear reflector and let me know if the seat on this bicycle is the correct one. I am interested in buying any of these parts if any one has them. You can e-mail me at popmachines@hotmail.com


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2014)

*congrads to you man!*



popmachines said:


> I am the lucky one that got this bicycle. I need some one to send me some pictures of the correct front fender light, correct pedals, rear reflector and let me know if the seat on this bicycle is the correct one. I am interested in buying any of these parts if any one has them. You can e-mail me at popmachines@hotmail.com




the right bike,and definintly the right price.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 4, 2014)

*thanks*

knowledge is always welcome and appreciated ,


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2014)

From what I can see in the picture above, the seat looks correct to me. The pedals were the Bows with the screwed on blocks. The light was a Delta Rocket Ray.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Delta-R...612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f38ca351c

Nice catch of the day Popmachines!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 4, 2014)

*missed out*

i just missed this one .shellby this would be a good one for nick and kris to clean up all there except the chain 300.00!!!!!!! even the head lite leans was like new yet


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 4, 2014)

Whoa, killer deals there!!


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2014)

Who got that Shelby?? I want it.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 4, 2014)

A link to a member heres 1954 Jag.   https://www.flickr.com/photos/20832064@N03/sets/72157631118823730/


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting Silvercreeks Jag link! That beauty was sold recently on ebay.


----------



## spoker (Jul 5, 2014)

nice pickup and your right gts58 is a very good info guy,iv han a cople of these,kinda hard to find,the roket ray head lite on a ballooner jag had the bezel painted the same color as the bike,unique to this jag model,the seats on mine looked like panthers ballooners except they had a single crash tail,and were stamped elmira ohio or somthing like that ive seen them with the 2 side rail crashbars but who knows what went on back the,they list a couple of differant tires in the catalog,one of them is a monsoon which i have seen on an original bike,i cant remember the 2nd one but they werent typhoons although those tires are ultra rae so you usually see big jags with typhoons


----------



## Blueschwinns (Jul 6, 2014)

*1954 Jaguar*

Here is my 1954 Jag. I fudged a little on the seat and the rear brake is not hooked up in this photo. They had a three speed and are very good riders.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2014)

That is the first Blue Jag I've seen. I'll have to save the picture.   Has it had a repaint?


----------



## spoker (Jul 6, 2014)

the last one i had was original blue paint it was pretty dark in comparison,it also had the aluminum rear hub like some of the earlier lightweights,i think the btake handles are unique or very similar to early lightweights,the more schwinns i see it looks like they used a fair amount of existing parts when coming out with a new model,this jag frame is basically a canti ballooner with a rear calper bridge,one of my all time favorite schwinn,u just don see that many as the lighter and middle weight bikes were coming on the market


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 7, 2014)

*The blues*

I love that blue bike.Thanks for posting. I found another red one Im going to check out this week.


----------

